# Best $20 I have spent in a while



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It seemed like a lot to throw at a deer hair packer, but this thing kicks some major toosh. I ordered Pat Cohen's SF Fugly Packer. If you've never seen his deer hair work, it's jaw dropping x5. The Fugly Packer is huge compared to my little Brassie packer.










It grips comfortably and naturally, packs effortlessly, and was worth every cent.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

good looking bugs---im still using the end of a ballpoint pen and my thumbnail---but they arent nice and tight like yours---nice trim job too


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

ledslinger said:


> good looking bugs---im still using the end of a ballpoint pen and my thumbnail---but they arent nice and tight like yours---nice trim job too


Very nice, haha yeah my trim job ruins half of my bugs.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ChromeBone said:


> Very nice, haha yeah my trim job ruins half of my bugs.


I felt like an idiot because I had been using razor blades...but like the utility style heavy razor blades. I recently discovered that my local WalMart carries double edge razor blades for like the old straight razors, which is what you are _supposed_ to use to trim bugs. I couldn't believe how much better they worked. They are literally paper thin and flexible, so I can take them between my fingers and flex them to rounded shapes. A pack of 10 was $1.77. They are Wilkinson brand.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

just for the hell of it, try and steam the bug over a teapot and let it dry out a bit---then trim with your double edged blades---it swells the fibers and even make mine pretty nice.

On stuff that we werent real picky about---we would also light them with a bic lighter and blow them out when they got to the right size---its pretty stinky but it burns down very evenly. Be careful---do it outside.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Great bug! I've been using the brassies for years, all 3 sizes.....I saw the fugly in hatches mag., I will have to invest in one....

Mike


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Last night's bug, going for a perch color pattern. This one is OK, not as good proportionally as the bug above, in my eyes.


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Both bugs look super! Well done.


----------

